# What newspaper should Aussie stocks investors subscribe to?



## helpme (21 February 2016)

For U.S investors, it is the Wall Street Journal. For UK investors, it is the Financial Times. How about Aussie stock investors? What financial newspaper should they subscribe to?


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2016)

The Australian Financial Review: http://www.afr.com/


----------



## helpme (21 February 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> The Australian Financial Review: http://www.afr.com/




Looks good but are there cheaper ones besides AussieStockforums? AFR costs $59 per month.

http://www.afr.com/subscribe?iid=ho...code=baujul15&promote_channel=house_inventory


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2016)

helpme said:


> Looks good but are there cheaper ones besides AussieStockforums? AFR costs $59 per month.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/subscribe?iid=ho...code=baujul15&promote_channel=house_inventory




The AFR is the only print financial newspaper in Australia that I'm aware of.


----------



## helpme (21 February 2016)

Joe Blow said:


> The AFR is the only print financial newspaper in Australia that I'm aware of.




I think AussieStockForums is more value for money. Thanks. 

Conclusion? Highly recommended!
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/


----------



## Joe Blow (21 February 2016)

helpme said:


> I think AussieStockForums is more value for money. Thanks.
> 
> Conclusion? Highly recommended!
> https://www.aussiestockforums.com/




Given that ASF is priced at a very affordable $0 per month, I can't help but agree with you.


----------



## skc (21 February 2016)

helpme said:


> Looks good but are there cheaper ones besides AussieStockforums? AFR costs $59 per month.
> 
> http://www.afr.com/subscribe?iid=ho...code=baujul15&promote_channel=house_inventory




AFR is a good one.

The business sections of SMH has most of the major stories exactly the same as AFR, the business sections of The Australian

Otherwise the WestAustralians tend to contain some more insights in the mining world.

For a widely sourced news feed that contains specific company updates or overall market/investment/trading news, livewiremarkets is great.

https://www.livewiremarkets.com/feeds/latest


----------

